# Professor Zach Whitson In Pittsburgh - September 9th and 10th, 2005



## True2Kenpo (Aug 23, 2005)

Fellow Martial Artists,

I would to post an open invitation to all interested martial artist to our 5th Annual Fall Kenpo Clinic in Pittsburgh, PA.

This year the UPK proudly presents Professor of the Arts and Mataas Na Guro, Zach Whitson on Friday, September 9th through Saturday, September 10th 2005.

Professor Whitson will be covering topics ranging from Kenpo basics to Kenpo Counterpoint Tactics to Pekiti-Tirsia.

If you are interested in attending, please contact me at 412.621.KICK or visit our UPK Events webpage at-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Events.html

We hope to see you on the mat! Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

Parker/ Planas Lineage
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com

Kenpo Counterpoint
http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com


----------



## Slyder 6 (Sep 3, 2005)

Josh,

 I spoke with you about one year ago about finding a school near my school in Binghamton.  I have since moved to NC and am training under a man who has worked with Mr. Whitsen.  His name is John Bahr.  He is a fantastic martial artist and i am finally happy to have found a place to train once again.  I wanted to pass on a note as I crossed your posting about Mr. Whitsen.  It's funny how connections are made.

 Best,

 Nick Musisca



			
				True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Martial Artists,
> 
> I would to post an open invitation to all interested martial artist to our 5th Annual Fall Kenpo Clinic in Pittsburgh, PA.
> 
> ...


----------

